# When do you retire a dog?



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Just curious... my male is 6.5, and we still train several times a week. I want to get as much mileage as possible, but I don't think he'll let me know when he's done... or should we keep rolling until that is obvious? He works/plays as good or better right now than he did at 3 so this isn't something I forsee in the future, but wanted to gather the opinions of others for planning purposes. 

We stay real active as it'd break my heart to see him become a fat old man... we've also started monthly adequan as a preventative measure after seeing horse folks and dog agility folks doing so to lengthen the career of their animals and that its far more effective as a preventative than as a treatment... any other pointers?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

no specific opinions from this end cause i doubt you you would change the way you live with your dog based on any of my opinions 
- how i adjust as dogs get older won't apply to other people's dogs in general
- and you already know the low impact drill routine and how to keep senior years interesting ...yada yada yada 

but i can give you a couple of facts :
1. yep, he'll get older and weaker ... faster than you and with or without you 
2. but he'll never have to get fat unless you make him fat //lol//

makes me sick to see this old lady everyday who wheels her fat old basset hound around in a baby stroller since i've seen that it still walks just fine but is getting even fatter ](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> no specific opinions from this end cause i doubt you you would change the way you live with your dog based on any of my opinions
> - how i adjust as dogs get older won't apply to other people's dogs in general
> - and you already know the low impact drill routine and how to keep senior years interesting ...yada yada yada
> 
> ...


or the fat lady that feeds the fat dog an ice cream cone at Dairy Queen


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

i try to keep working and playing and training the dogs there whole lives, but I dont compete.. I just adjust the activities to suit the capabilities of the dog due to its age.

may be just some fun ob and some easy biting and searching near the end.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

My herding trial dogs are in their prime ages 5-8. Teva was still trialing at age 9. Somewhere around age 8, I start making adjustments. Khira I pulled off cattle around age 7. After age 8, I don't work them over rough terrain or extreme temperatures [90s or below 30]. I don't set stock with them for 10 hour days. I also don't do a lot of stock breaking with them. Khira is now 9 1/2 and officially retired unless "I need something." I occasionally pull her off the shelf for the tough jobs but Rhemy has pretty much stepped in for those. Typical arena course runs are less than 5 minutes so that's not that hard on the dog with the right weather and field conditions. Other than work, mine are house dogs, so no stress from temperature changes and temperature extremes. Some of my friends' aussies and BCs are still working in the 10-12 range. With good orthopedics and structure, mine have done some sort of work up to their last days. Generally, I don't see physical break down. We are really bad in herding about reaching for our old trained dog instead of working the young dogs because the task will take longer. 

T


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

The last dog that was retired from competition was Enzo. He was 7.5 years of age with a lot of training and competition, consistently throughout the year. He is 11.5 years old and still does well. No meds or shots. Taking him out to have fun at training this weekend.

One of the main things that we do with our dogs (that some people do not do) is consistently stretch and condition our dogs; varying what is being done to maintain condition. Great example is Mia. For the AD, she was introduced to the bike, ran alongside it for a block and back and then 3 runs of 1.5 miles each. Then the AD. No issue with pads, endurance, etc. She stood at each rest stop and was pushing to start again. After the AD, she still wanted to run…..

We do not supplement with medications or anti-inflammatory, unless required (minimal across all dogs).

It depends on how you maintain and condition them during their life, their structure and overall health……


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

interesting that you consider adequan a "preventative" med. was this from self research or given as advice from a vet ?

one reason i don't care for it is because it is injected into the muscle 

another reason is quoted from the Novartis website for adequan :
"The specific mechanism of action of Adequan ® in canine joints is not known."

one more reason would be how do you know if it is being effective if your dog already has full range of motion and is pain free ?

- i know it's widely used, but if the people who invented it don't know exactly how it works, that makes me a bit skeptical

to each his own ... i tend to be overly cautious with any med


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

rick smith said:


> interesting that you consider adequan a "preventative" med. was this from self research or given as advice from a vet ?
> 
> one reason i don't care for it is because it is injected into the muscle
> 
> ...


Before, using Adequan, I'd want to know the hip/elbow radiograph status of the dog. There are studies that support sub-q administration, stating its just as effective. I hate it that vets want to wait until the dog is in pain or there is further deterioration before treating. Much rather use Adequan or an oral source to prevent further deterioration. My dogs have had solid hips/elbows for the last 20 years [since I began my OFA fascination]. Somewhere around Age 3-4, I x-ray them. One was almost 5. All of them are raised on Vit C. They never pick up bugs from shows/trials, traveling, etc. Then around age 5, I start a joint supplement of some sort. I like the horse products: Next Level, Aniflex Complete and Osteo-Biflex. Like Sue, I stretch them out. Old age and performance is very much a structural issues. We work our dogs well into the golden years. Even with good hips and elbows, sloppy structure breaks down somewhere. I still pay strict attention to weight, conditioning and nutrition.

T


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Some of this depends on the breed and individuals within that breed. Some breeds have avoided the structure problems that are so prevalent in others. I retired one of my german shorthairs at 11 years old due to breaking some spondylosis in his back which compressed some leg nerves which impacted on his ability to propel him on a trail. The desire is there but the body is failing. I still take him to trainings so he has something to do even if it isn't a callout. I have another at 12yo that is still working and certified for articles, area search and cadaver. I scaled back his mantrailing duties. 

It also depends on the wear and tear your dog is subjected to. Some get used up by the time they are 7 or 8. Some not till they hit 10. In many ways the dog will let you know when they are ready to call it a day.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Sue DiCero said:


> The last dog that was retired from competition was Enzo. He was 7.5 years of age with a lot of training and competition, consistently throughout the year. He is 11.5 years old and still does well. No meds or shots. Taking him out to have fun at training this weekend.
> 
> One of the main things that we do with our dogs (that some people do not do) is consistently stretch and condition our dogs; varying what is being done to maintain condition. Great example is Mia. For the AD, she was introduced to the bike, ran alongside it for a block and back and then 3 runs of 1.5 miles each. Then the AD. No issue with pads, endurance, etc. She stood at each rest stop and was pushing to start again. After the AD, she still wanted to run…..
> 
> ...


I did the AD with jäger at the last second. Literally, someone spotted me the cash and I did it on 20 minutes notice


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

rick smith said:


> interesting that you consider adequan a "preventative" med. was this from self research or given as advice from a vet ?
> 
> one reason i don't care for it is because it is injected into the muscle
> 
> ...


I do adequen, lubrasyn in food, and glucosamine. Partially because I can feel the wear and tear on my own joints lol. Largely the adequen was based on the above research


----------



## Cathy Daugaard (Jul 8, 2012)

Your dog will tell you when he is ready to retire. My Schutzhund dogs "retire" to do AKC obedience and to train new helpers. Also, to work as my demo dog for clients.

I think there should be a schutzhund/IPO veterans class--IPO 1 without the jump and wall.

Breaks my heart to leave the oldtimers home when I take the youngsters training. 

Cathy


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> The last dog that was retired from competition was Enzo. He was 7.5 years of age with a lot of training and competition, consistently throughout the year. He is 11.5 years old and still does well. No meds or shots. Taking him out to have fun at training this weekend.
> 
> One of the main things that we do with our dogs (that some people do not do) is consistently stretch and condition our dogs; varying what is being done to maintain condition. Great example is Mia. For the AD, she was introduced to the bike, ran alongside it for a block and back and then 3 runs of 1.5 miles each. Then the AD. No issue with pads, endurance, etc. She stood at each rest stop and was pushing to start again. After the AD, she still wanted to run…..
> 
> ...


That is cool  

Recently had a friend title and train a ten yr old still loves to work


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Cathy Daugaard said:


> Breaks my heart to leave the oldtimers home when I take the youngsters training.
> 
> Cathy


I know. I always feel guilty. I'm usually making the retirement decision before they are really mentally ready. Also, its a huge pack hierarchy issue. Khira seems to be okay as long as she is on the receiving end of any food hand outs.

T


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm having to retire my female hound at age 4. Mentally she wants to do it, but she's hypothyroid, and even though her thyroid levels and other bloodwork is excellent, she's not the same. She tire's out a lot faster, has no heat or cold tolerance either. If all my tracks were in cool but not cold weather and could be run in under 40 minutes she'd be ok, but such is not the case in real life. 

I am quite sure she does not want to retire. Lol. I will keep her going as my backup dog.

I use an oral joint supp, and have been for years. A lot of dogs arent good at showing discomfort until it's pretty bad, so unless you do regular x rays you might not even know the dog had issues. Also, most joint supps are anti inflammatory, so have other beneficial effects other than joint lubrication.

Adequan has been regularly and safely used in the horse industry for 30 yesrs.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Cathy Daugaard said:


> Your dog will tell you when he is ready to retire. My Schutzhund dogs "retire" to do AKC obedience and to train new helpers. Also, to work as my demo dog for clients.
> 
> I think there should be a schutzhund/IPO veterans class--IPO 1 without the jump and wall.
> 
> ...


In our Swiss National Schutzhund Trials Class 3, there are no hurdles.

BTW take the oldtimers with you and track with them - that's what I did.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I dunno Hunter it's all an individual thing for you and the dog. 

When I retired my female she was 7. I just looked through her score book and she has 24 Ring Competitions in it and 1 IPO competition. From the Midwest USA to Vancouver to Montreal and many points in between she has been my constant companion and I have learned so much. She has made me a better dog trainer. 

She has bitten probably close to 120 different decoys on the training field and trial field. From big guys to guys on the other end of the size spectrum. Pro decoys, fast decoys, slow decoys, green decoys, IPO decoys If I sent her to bite she went and bit. 

Unfortunately she is/still a banger and reckless on her entries so she has had decoys fall on her, jam her, been endoed, flipped and thrown. She has never been hurt super seriously, but hurt many times and all those pains add up. 

She was a 2 time CRA National Champion, Vice Champion and NARA EZ Zone Champion 2nd in the NARA champs in 2011 so she doesn't have anything to prove. It would be about my ego at this point. But I like my dog she is my buddy so why continue? She showed me what was up and I have to respect that. 

A IPO training friend who is in his late 70s and has been in dogs for over 50 years exclaimed to me that "she is a special dog and I don't know how special, I'll only know when she goes to the Rainbow Bridge", that sure puts things sure in perspective. In retirement hopefully we have a long time together on the training field teaching green decoys the ropes before that happens. 

In the end it has to be about what is right for the dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Cathy Daugaard said:


> I think there should be a schutzhund/IPO veterans class--IPO 1 without the jump and wall.
> Cathy


The A frame was not part of the SchH I routine when I started and it was common to see semi retired SchH III competing as SchH I's
I"d like to see substitute exercises for older dogs or maybe a percentage of the hurdle points for jumping at a lower height?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone here routinely cold laser their dogs? I bought a unit after I had a vet demo it on my dog. Had to lift him in and out of the truck for days but one treatment and he jumped into the truck by himself. Hate to think of it as a miracle drug but it allowed me to take one dog off his chronic pain meds and helped the arthritic legs on the other. Works on me just as good as the dogs. Ended up buying a unit for home use and it was well worth the price.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Used one for competition horses years ago. Mixed results but more positive than not. Had it on a trial basis. Where did you get yours?

Had fairly good results with magnet blanket too. For myself and the horses.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

never tried the magnet route. But have had extremely good results with the laser. Over the years it's saved me $$$$$$ in pain meds and healed up cuts and injuries faster. Works well for my aches and pains too. If I only was allowed to buy one healthcare item - this would be it.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

We, by regulation, retire our detection dogs at 6. The contracts with DOD will not allow a dog older than 6 to be deployed. At that point they are sent back to the states and depending on the individual dog, they may go to a police department, be send to become companion/therapy dogs ( like UZO that i worked in Afghanistan) or adopted out, The handler normally gets first shot at adoption but then they are available to the public.

Ive put in to adopt my last narc dog, Jack, but he has another year and a half before he reaches the magic age. I hope I get him and his handler after me didn't screw him up.


----------

